# What to you think about furniture breaking?



## op user (Feb 27, 2017)

We have a discussion with *Warrior* (here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2205437&postcount=9) about how one feels when a large person breaks a piece of furniture. For the sake of the conversation, kindly keep out of the conversation issues about the safety of the person and the danger of being hurt when the chair or the bed breaks.

My argument is that should I date a lady large enough to break a chair, a bed or to outgrow my car's seat (if I had one) I would think it is hot - very hot. For instance, one of my fantasies (again I know in real life it can be quite different - health and safety, costs etc are involved) is to date a lady large enough that after few weeks/months together to go furniture shopping to buy a new bed - having ruined the previous one due to her bulk. 

Again - my current financial situation wouldn't allow me to go furniture shopping should my fantasies become true so this discussion is on a theoretical level. 

*Warrior* et al, let's hear your arguments.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 27, 2017)

Just a fantasy.
Should you date a lady like that? Thats up to you and no one else.
I will say be careful what you wish for.


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 27, 2017)

I think the only time I ever saw a big woman break a chair in real life was in second grade when the lunchlady broke a student-sized chair. 

As it happened, our classroom was 2 classes in one long room with an open space between the 2 classes, the lunchlady (who came around every monday to collect money from the students who prepaid for their lunches each week) would grab a handy chair and sit in the open area between the classes to collect from the students one at a time without interrupting the classes. 

The day she broke the chair both classes erupted with laughter, and both teachers tried to quiet us yelling how it wasn't funny... They were right, although I probably laughed along with everyone else. The poor lunchlady was mortified, I'm sure. 
After that incident, one of the teachers would lend her their chair.

So I guess now, when I hear about a chair broken, I really just think of that lunchlady's embarrassment and it's not really any kind of turn-on for me. 

It's just one of several fetishes I've really only heard of since I started hanging around FA sites... To each their own.


----------



## op user (Feb 27, 2017)

*Tracii*,



> *I will say be careful what you wish for. *



I couldn't agree more - one of the few things I remember from my Management course in the University is that "plans last until the engagement start". And I have seen that small details can ruin the whole picture. I am not sure it has happened to you , but if this is the case kindly tell us if the FA can do anything to render the situation any more pleasant for the lady. 

*LS*, thanks for your input. 

Any more FAs who have experience a furniture breaking situation and care to comment?


----------



## landshark (Feb 27, 2017)

If my wife ever broke a chair she'd be mortified and I'd be dealing with the emotional fallout that ensued. Especially if it wasn't our chair. Imagine her humiliation if it happened as a guest in someone else's home. Or in a public setting with a lot of people around. 

It's bad enough when she can't drive my car (Mustang) die to her size. Or getting on a plane and having to worry about who she's sitting next to, seat belt extender etc. Breaking a chair or some other piece of furniture would only worsen her self image and I'd hate to see that happen to her.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 27, 2017)

Op user breaking a chair is sooo embarrassing in public and no woman wants that to happen.
At home is a very different thing of course.


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 27, 2017)

I can see how that would be cute... in the short term. Unfortunately, you then have to pay for the chair, and for whatever chair is strong enough to not be broken next time. Plus, there's the danger that the lady might try to lose weight after an experience like this. I can't picture it being a budget-workable form of attraction or fantasy.

Personally, I've always found softness, rather than weight, to be the central draw of very fat people, so while I can understand why this would be a fantasy for someone, I don't think about it often myself.


----------



## landshark (Feb 27, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> I can see how that would be cute... in the short term. Unfortunately, you then have to pay for the chair, and for whatever chair is strong enough to not be broken next time. Plus, there's the danger that the lady might try to lose weight after an experience like this. I can't picture it being a budget-workable form of attraction or fantasy.
> 
> *Personally, I've always found softness, rather than weight, to be the central draw of very fat people, *so while I can understand why this would be a fantasy for someone, I don't think about it often myself.



Similarly, I learned a couple years ago when my wife lost a bunch of weight that I loved her shape more than the weight itself. She lost weight and all her curves were just enhanced. She lost more weight in her waist than butt, for example, so even though her butt was smaller, proportionately it was bigger! All that working out sort of reshaped her though and when she gained a bunch of weight back she maintained a far better shape this time around than she had before she lost weight. Interesting, that...

At any rate, my point is, similar to yours, that it's not the weight itself that is appealing to me. It's a nice bonus, without a doubt. But as far as the physical is concerned, it's the shape of her body that really draws me.


----------



## op user (Feb 28, 2017)

TS, and hm: nice comments and particularly 


> Plus, there's the danger that the lady might try to lose weight after an experience like this.


* . Plus, there's the danger that the lady might try to lose weight after an experience like this. *


----------



## op user (Feb 28, 2017)

hm, I never thought curves and weight as independent. More comments to follow later today!


----------



## landshark (Feb 28, 2017)

op user said:


> hm, I never thought curves and weight as independent. More comments to follow later today!



Oh they're definitely independent. Size and body type are two totally different things. I'm partial to bigger girls, but there's also a body type I like too. Ideally I meet someone who has both the size I like and the body type and thankfully my wife does. But even as she loses weight again (if she's successful at it) I'm okay because she will maintain that shape I love so much. Plus she'll never be tiny anyway. Conversely I don't think I'd be attracted to a bigger woman who didn't have the shape I like. I am not attracted physically to bigger women just because they're bigger women. It's one factor of many.


----------



## op user (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't want to derail the thread so I keep your advice in my mind hm.

Just a question for the BBW and those close to them: which is the best way to comfort a large lady after such an incident? Downplay the event, offer her a hug some sweet, say the chair was old and needed a replacement?

Also a bed generally does not collapse like a chair so it might not be as obvious. And yes the financial burden can be severe in some cases.

Warrior, your input?


----------



## landshark (Mar 1, 2017)

op user said:


> I don't want to derail the thread so I keep your advice in my mind hm.
> 
> Just a question for the BBW and those close to them: which is the best way to comfort a large lady after such an incident? Downplay the event, offer her a hug some sweet, say the chair was old and needed a replacement?
> 
> ...



Haha, it's not really advice so much as my own personal opinion on the subject! Real to me, likely irrelevant to countless others! But if it helps you or gives you a new angle to muse about then that's great!

Regarding how to comfort...this is tricky. I suppose it ultimately depends on the individual. I know some women who can laugh off an astonishing amount of stuff. My wife is not one of those women. Even after 11 years being married if she suffers any type of weight related embarrassment I really don't know how to comfort her. Thankfully there's never been any broken chairs or anything like that. Hopefully we keep it that way. 

I definitely love my wife at her current weight. If she asked me she wouldn't lose another pound. Still I don't find anything involving potential humiliation for her to be the least bit appealing.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 1, 2017)

op user said:


> hm, I never thought curves and weight as independent. More comments to follow later today!



I learned to separate different facets of fatness in my mind when I was trying to figure out precisely why I found fat women prettier. It's not that tough to imagine a woman who's curved all over, but is almost totally weightless. It's even possible to imagine a person who looks thin, but whose body is totally soft, as if they didn't even have firm bones at all.

One can easily imagine these traits in isolation from each other, and it seems like different FAs feel more strongly about one of those traits than they do about others. For me, softness, for HM, shape, for someone else it might be size, weight, width, dimensions relative to yourself or something else, specific motions and ways of walking, standing, etc, the ability to grab the attention quickly; even the way the color gradients of nice, brightly-colored clothes look when spread across a larger and more-globular area could be a factor.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Mar 6, 2017)

A few years ago I went to a buffet with a near 6', 350lbs+ ssbbw who was visiting my city for the weekend. One of the highlights of that day was hearing her tell me how full she was and I had to help her walk back to her hotel. I've never been so close to a ssbbw for that long while walking and it was heavenly  

We stopped in the lobby for a little rest. There was a plastic, round yellow chair in a corner and she proceeded to sit down on it. Before I could have realized, she fell to the floor from it. It happened so quickly. I immediately helped her up. Luckily there weren't a lot of people in the lobby at the time or else it would have been that much more embarrassing. 

I was in a slight shock because I didn't think or expect for that to happen. I think she underestimated her weight, the sturdiness of the chair or both. The same could have been said for me. When I saw it afterwards, it was clear it wouldn't be able to support her or anyone heavier than her. I felt a little behind the 8-ball a little too late in trying to prevent her from sitting on the chair. We weren't that close enough in knowing each other for me to broach the subject of "I don't think you should sit in that chair for fear it will break". 

In retrospect, she handled it very well. I wonder if she was somewhat used to this happening. It was a first for me. No hotel staff or management was involved. We weren't presented with a bill for the chair replacement. However I can imagine their shock or surprise to see the pieces of the floor. I was already on a high from having her belly brush against my body as we walked to then have her break a hotel chair. Admittedly, I was turned on because I realized she was heavier than I might have thought and enjoyed being in her presence all the more. I was glad she didn't get hurt in the process but it was definitely an exhilarating, supersized afternoon for me.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 6, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> A few years ago I went to a buffet with a near 6', 350lbs+ ssbbw who was visiting my city for the weekend. One of the highlights of that day was hearing her tell me how full she was and I had to help her walk back to her hotel. I've never been so close to a ssbbw for that long while walking and it was heavenly



I'm glad it all worked out for you. I've never quite had *that* kind of a day, but it actually sounds like the broken chair was the day's low point, which is saying something. Am I wrong? Did I just totally miss the boat on that?


----------



## op user (Mar 7, 2017)

TwoSwords,

May I comment again please? I am sure nobody wants to see their partners hurt. So I think I can talk of behalf of *biggirlluver *here but it is hot when a BBW/SSBBW ends up breaking a piece of furniture but obviously not getting hurt or being made fun in public.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Mar 8, 2017)

I agree. The furniture breaking was hot for a moment but if she had gotten hurt or we both had to suffer public embarrassment because of it, it may not have been fun.




op user said:


> TwoSwords,
> 
> May I comment again please? I am sure nobody wants to see their partners hurt. So I think I can talk of behalf of *biggirlluver *here but it is hot when a BBW/SSBBW ends up breaking a piece of furniture but obviously not getting hurt or being made fun in public.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 8, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> I agree. The furniture breaking was hot for a moment but if she had gotten hurt or we both had to suffer public embarrassment because of it, it may not have been fun.



I wouldn't doubt it. My point was just that every other event you described sounded even more personal and amazing.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 3, 2017)

My thoughts? It sounds expensive and painful. And to be honest really embarrassing if it's someone else's furniture.


----------



## tjw1971 (May 8, 2017)

I think I only recall one time when a woman I was dating broke a chair, and that was one of those molded plastic one piece chairs that are pretty junky to begin with. We were at some bar, on the patio, and they had those chairs placed all around umbrella tables to sit at. My g/f sat down and I think leaned back, tipping the chair onto its rear two legs, immediately causing them to snap off. 

My friends and I helped her up but she kind of shrugged it off, and found a different chair to sit in. In that situation, I think nobody thought that much about it, beyond "Well yeah... she's a big woman and these plastic chairs suck. Serves this place right not to provide real furniture!") Since it only broke when she leaned back in it, I don't think she was that embarrassed either. She just realized she shouldn't have done that with it.

What I did enjoy seeing though was some years back, at my old house. I had a big screen plasma TV that I wanted to mount on the wall. It was a fairly heavy set (not like these LCD screens they mostly sell now). So I shopped around for a sturdy wall mount that would be adequate for it. I ended up with one I ordered online that had the arm that allows pulling he set out from the wall and swiveling or tilting it. It was made of pretty heavy steel and had 4 really big lag bolts you had to use a socket wrench to screw into wall studs.

My wife (who is 5'9" and weighed between 260-270) saw the box it came in, with a claim it could support televisions up to 225lbs. She happened to be taking an online fitness class for college credits where the instructor gave them various exercises to practice at home and log your time spent doing them each week. Her eyes kind of lit up and she said, "Do you want to see if that thing can support a little more weight than it says on the box? I'm supposed to do these flexed arm hangs for class and there's nothing else in the house I can hang off of." (I was able to hang from it with no problem, at my 195lbs. or so. It didn't even budge. So I told her to give it a try! If it breaks, we could always return it anyway.)

So she grabbed onto it and lifted her legs off the ground. It made a loud creak and the arm sagged a few inches but the bolts were still firmly bolted into the plate on the wall. She had me time her while she hung from it for 30 seconds or so. After she let go (causing it to groan again), she said, "It complained a little, but it held me! That's cool! Can we leave the TV where it is for another 2 weeks so I can finish these for class?"

Needless to say, I was fine with that! (And she built up enough strength to hang from it for a full 60 seconds by the end of the 2 weeks.)


----------



## joey86 (May 14, 2017)

Well I do find it a turn on... But then I find everything fat related a turn on &#55357;&#56834; &#55357;&#56834; but yes if the girl wasn't a feedee or into being fat, then yes I can imagine it being very upsetting.


----------

